# Low carb chicken pizza



## Rob Babcock (Mar 14, 2011)

I just wanted to post the way I like to make low carb pizza.  I use Joseph's Lavash bread.  Around here you can get it at Wal-Mart as well as a couple of grocery stores.  I see you can also buy it online.  It's really soft and tasty; it makes good wraps, too.  IIRC it has about 7 or 8 grams of carbs for an entire peice, and you'd have to be pretty hungry to eat a pizza made with a whole one.  The nice thing about it is that it's pretty thin- perfect for pizza crust.

Here's the stuff I mean:






To start out, preheat the oven to 350 F.  I like to lay it out on a wire  rack sold for grilling veggies on the barbie.  A cooling rack would  also work.  Brush the bread lightly with olive oil, then sprinkle with a bit of salt.  Toss it in the oven and bake until crispy.  In my oven it takes about five minutes on the middle rack to get it as crispy as I like it (fairly crisp).

Once it's as crisped up as you like it, top in as you would any other crust.  Below is the chicken & onion ranch pizza I had for dinner.  It's very simple- just ranch dressing spread over the whole crust, topped with feather shredded mozzerella cheese, diced onion and cooked chicken.  Okay, I actually cooked the chicken sous vide @ 140 degrees for a couple hours, but you could use any chicken.

Chicken Ranch Pizza:






The ranch version is nice because ranch dressing has almost no carbs, nor does the chicken.  But if you use a no-sugar-added tomato sauce then you can pretty much go nuts!

And BTW, my brother cuts into small strips and bakes into chips that are super for dipping.  It's a pretty versatile product.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks very nice to me!!


----------



## babetoo (Feb 5, 2012)

going to give it a try if i can locate the bread.


----------



## DebLynn (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for this idea. Much faster than rolling out dough. I've been wanting to try this bread for wraps. Now I have to look for it.


----------

